# Line Carry



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Had a discussion with my Kohler rep about the impending doom of 1.28 toilets (thanks a lot CA & TX). He said the ASTM standard they have to meet is only 40' of line carry in 3" PVC. 

Can this actually be the standard new water closets have to meet? I don't even know where to start with my "what if's".


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

we have minimum 4" lines over here, its a nightmare installing new toilets to old lines.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

ianclapham said:


> we have minimum 4" lines over here, its a nightmare installing new toilets to old lines.


Do you guys also use the 1.6 gallon toilets?


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

hi craig, our newest toilet uses 1 1/2 gallons on full flush.
Below shows you how times have progressed
for the worse!!!










Post 1 Jan 2001
Modern continental style push button cistern
Dual	
Full - 1.5 gal
Half -1 gal









Pre 1 Jan 2001
Close coupled WC
Single
2 gal









1970 - 1950
Close coupled
Single
2.3 gal









1950 - 1940
Single
2.6 gal









Pre 1940
Single
3.1 gal









Pre 1940
Single
3.1


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

you missed this one


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> you missed this one


 

lol I though you said you were the one living off grid OldSchool...


Lifer...


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> you missed this one



Oldschool, I think you missed one also. The ole plumbers back up plan. :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

It doesn't get any better than a waterless toilet


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Indie said:


> Oldschool, I think you missed one also. The ole plumbers back up plan. :laughing:


 
If our town sewer and water taxes keep going up I may need to invest in That New water saver toilet you posted Indie :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The thing is this latest batch of low consumption toilets have better flushing abilities than the toilets that we had to install when 1.6 gpf was initially mandated. That's a good thing IMHO...

What we are going to see is that people that have good sewer lines are going to install them for the most part with very few problems while people with lines in poor condition are eventually going to be forced to upgrade their lines. What you will probably have to do is tell your customers, "Are you really sure you want to replace that old ugly green toilet." When they do you are going to end up seeing more work coming your way. Get the mini-excavator ready!


----------

